# Can I expand Prius PHEV battery to extend range



## EnerNova (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, Prius PHEV not come in yet.
But, I wonder if I can expand original battery pack and extend the range.
If add more battery only can make it works ?


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

It's a bit more complex than that. There are kits that effectively charge the NiMH pack using a secondary pack, but this is kinda lossy because NiMH charging efficiency is relatively poor and it adds additional wear to the stock pack. There are others that will trick the battery ECU into pulling more energy directly from the added pack like this, which is better on the stock pack and less costly in terms of electricity usage, but the guy making the boards seems like he wants to make 99% sure you know what you're getting into before selling anything.


----------



## EnerNova (Feb 18, 2009)

I mean future Prius PHEV not current prius Hybrid
Besides, as I know, Toyota is going to use Lithium ion battery instead of NiMH.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you read the links in my post EnerNova?


----------

